# ¡¡¡Jellby, 2000 excelentes posts!!!



## aleCcowaN

*Felicidades buen amigo*
*por tus 2000 posts*
*cada vez mejores*​ 
*Cuando la situación está en extrema dura*
*tú estás allí*
*para aportar claridad*​ 
*¡Gracias, gracias y más gracias!*​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Jellby y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones. 

Mei


----------



## Honeypum

¡Enhorabuena por los 2.000 posts!

Ahora... "a por" los 3.000!  

Un abrazote,


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Felicitaciones tio!

Gracias por tus aportes claros, concisos y siempre efectivos y esclarecedores.
Todavía recuerdo que la primera vergüenza me la hiciste pasar tu. Gracias por tus correcciones.

Como dice HONEYPUM: ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, paisano, por tus mensajes.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre eres de una gran ayuda.

Ant.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Jellby...*
*siempre con la respuesta exacta en 2000+n ocasiones.*
*Un placer coincidir contigo.*


----------



## Outsider

Enhorabuena, Jellby.
_Aprendo mucho con usted._ ​


----------



## ordequin

*¡Felicidades por esas 2000 dianas, Jellby!!!*
*    *​[Lo que precede, lo hubiera querido escribir en "Tengwar"...intenté seguir las instrucciones...(ejem),pero no ha habido manera...¡por poco rompo el PC!...tal vez para los 3000!]

*        ¡Por la concisión y la precisión!!!*

*                                        ¡Por ti!!!*


----------



## América

*2000 veces gracias.*


----------



## heidita

Siempre atento y siempre educado, no es fácil hacerte sombra. Y eso, a un paisano

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Jellby!! ¡Coincido con todos en que eres un buen sostén en los foros!  *


----------



## natasha2000

Felicitaciones, Jellby!


----------



## danielfranco

Feliz postiversario, Jellby, y gracias por sacarme de dudas en casi dos mil ocasiones. (¡Tus otros posteos no los leo todavía!)


----------



## cirrus

Jellby no puedes imaginar el impacto que has tenido sobre mi castellano.  Muchas gracias por tus posts tan considerados.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Órale ya dos mil, eso es muy bueno jellby, lamentablemente no es tan bueno como tú, en serio eres una persona concisa, que siempre tiene una buena explicación para las dudas, espero siguas así ya que eres la luz de este foro ya que siempre que estamos perdidos en la discusión tu llegas ahí con tu congruencia a sacarnos de dudas y volver al topic.
Gracias y mil gracias también por la ayuda que me has dado.


----------



## fenixpollo

Si alguien me pregunta, ¿Quién es un forero que puedes señalar como un ejemplo de lo mejor del foro, que siempre colabora y comparte su conocimiento?

*JELLBY!*


*Feliz Postiversario, colega. *


----------



## Maruja14

Dos mil felicitaciones, Jellby. Eres un ejemplo para todos.


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades Jellby!
Siempre me da mucho gusto leer tus excelentes aportaciones y ver tu interés por compartir conocimientos.

Un obsequio para ti. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lazarus1907

Me sabe mal no haberte felicitado antes.
¡Enhorabuena por todas tus inteligentes aportaciones a este foro!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Siempre llego tarde a lo que más importa... Jellby: preclaro y con una finísma intuición lingüística. Donde yo me pierdo buscando tú sÓlo necesitas pararte  un punto pensar... Eres inteligente, perspicaz y agudo. Gracias.


----------



## mhp

Since the very first Spanish word I learned, you have been there: my inspiration, my teacher, and I’d like to think, my friend. Your patience, your knowledge, and your kindness never cease to amaze me. Words fail me to express my gratitude...I need a tissue.


----------



## Jellby

Si no es mhp no me entero... aunque ya sé que eso es lo de menos  La verdad es que sólo tengo tiempo de mirar en un par de foros.

Lo importante: *Muchas gracias a todos* por las felicitaciones y por vuestras contribuciones, huelga decir que mucho de lo poco que sé lo he aprendido aquí


----------



## María Madrid

Yo llego aún más tarde.... qué desastre. Espero que no me lo tengas en cuenta!! Mil felicidades y mil gracias por tu inestimabe ayuda, siempre acertada. ¿Cómo lo haces? Saludos,


----------

